# New Tool is my favorite now!



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm busy as all hell, I've got 9 projects going and can hardly keep them straight. 3 of them are gun stock sets that require more carving than anything. A couple weeks ago I stopped by a yard sale and picked up a Craftsman 1 1/2" chisel with a broken handle, gave 50 cents for it. Was sitting at my bench a few days ago and noticed the chisel. I removed the old handle pieces and sharpened it up and tried it on one of the stocks I am making. Then I super glued a 1" steel ball in the handle socket to keep it from hurting the palm of my hand. This chisel is my Go To carving tool now. Holds an edge and works fast and smooth.









Just never know what might work for you!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well papa I guess one mans trash is anothers best friend tool,if I had a buck for every tool that someone found at a garage sale for pennys,well,id be retired.enjoy your great find my friend.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Papa! Cool idea with the ball bearing!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chisels kind of creep up on you, thinking about the past. I had chisels for decades, but it seems every year I use them more, and for a larger variety of tasks.

I have a collection of old chisels of various brands and types that I call my glue chisels, since I use them for removing squeeze out. But to do that well, they have to be as sharp as any other chisel, and they need good square corners. So they are constantly being sharpened.

I have an inexpensive set of bench chisels that are reserved for use on wood only, but I sometimes find myself using the glue chisels for that purpose as well.

My table should get finished early next week, so it may get posted yet!!! I have to remove all the dust from the shop before I start finishing them, however, and that is my project for today.

Just made a small utilitarian cabinet for network components for my wife's hobby area, so I have been busy in the shop.

Finally got some warm days here in Anchorage. Miserable winter, and a disappointing summer…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

"Finally got some warm days here in Anchorage. Miserable winter, and a disappointing summer…
-Jim, Anchorage Alaska " 
It's just miserably hot here, can't take the heat like I did when I worked. Mid 90s with heat index well over 100. We didn't have a winter here in Ky. this year. I've got a set of Marples that I may take the handles off and add balls. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GREAT IDEA :<))


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, that'll take balls, Dan, so I hope you didn't lose all your bearings… (-:


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah, just lost my marbles, still got balls of steel…........just don't remember why! ;-)


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Those old Craftsman socket chisels with the plated blades are made from some of the best steel I've ever used. I'm fortunate to have come across a couple at garage sales.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

nothing goes to waste buddy … excellent !!!!!


----------

